# [EVDL] Greensaver silicon lead acid batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,

A local EV'er here in Australia is looking into these Greensaver 
"Silicon Power Batteries" for his latest project, which from what I 
gather are basically a lead acid with a special silicate electrolyte, 
supposedly reduces Peukerts and improves power.

http://www.greensaver.cn/en/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=6

Anyone had any experience with these batteries, for better or worse?

TIA,

Ian Hooper
--
Zero Emission Vehicles Australia
http://www.zeva.com.au

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 4 Apr 2008 at 14:12, Ian Hooper wrote:
> 
> > Anyone had any experience with these batteries, for better or worse?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Talk with this guy http://www.siliconebatteriesusa.com/
He's running them in several EVs, including a Solectria Force with a few 
thousand miles on them already. They appear to be interesting batteries. I 
think they are also more resistant to "sulfation" being left discharged








----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ian Hooper" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 2:12 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Greensaver silicon lead acid batteries


> Hi all,
>
> A local EV'er here in Australia is looking into these Greensaver
> "Silicon Power Batteries" for his latest project, which from what I
> gather are basically a lead acid with a special silicate electrolyte,
> supposedly reduces Peukerts and improves power.
>
> http://www.greensaver.cn/en/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=6
>
> Anyone had any experience with these batteries, for better or worse?
>
> TIA,
>
> Ian Hooper

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

